# 1936 Sears Catalog via hathitrust.org



## chitown (Dec 22, 2013)

Digitized by g00gle: public domain


----------



## ballooney (Dec 22, 2013)

*Awesome!*

Thanks for posting--great reference material and I didn't know about hathitrust.org


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks for posting this chitown!

1936...The APEX of the American Balloon Tire Bicycle.

Chris


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 22, 2013)

*This is great*

Thanks.ill be looking at this for awhile.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks so much. Looks like that girls`36 Elgin I picked up a couple months ago could have originally been upgraded with that horizontal Lobdell.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 23, 2013)

geez that bluebird is equivalent to $753 to us today. 45 bucks must have been quite a bit of money back in the day.


----------



## carlitos60 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Thanks a Lot Chitown!!!!*

Thanks a Lot chitown!!!!

You Just Made My Date!
I'm an ELGIN Freak!!!!

Great reference that answers many questions!!!!!:o


----------



## carlitos60 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Thanks a Lot Chitown!!!!*

Thanks a Lot chitown!!!!

You Just Made My Date!
I'm an ELGIN Freak!!!!

Great reference that answers many questions!!!!!:o


----------



## mike j (Dec 23, 2013)

Shipping weight 90 lbs. for the Bluebird, that's a lot of bike for the money. Thanks for posting Chitown, what a great reference source, I'll be on that for a while also.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 23, 2013)

THANKS for generously sharing your pages!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 13, 2016)

Gotta bring this back from the dead. Thanks for posting Chitown..even though it was almost 3yrs ago


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 15, 2016)

chitown said:


>


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 15, 2016)

Low price for Jubilee year?
How often and what is it?


----------



## chitown (Aug 15, 2016)

1936 was the Golden Jubilee year for Sears. 50yrs


----------

